# Hanging Shoulder Mounts around Gas Stove?



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I just purchased my first home and I just received permission from the girlfreind to mount my deer heads in the living room. I wanted to mount them on the brick backdrop of my gas stove. The stove has an electric fan that blows the hot air forward away from the stove. It is a woodstove lookalike with a 3 ft pipe witha 90 leading out the wall of the house. This is surrounded with a brick back drop and floor that doesn't seem to get hot or conduct heat. 

My question is. Would it be ok for the life of my mounts to mount them on this brick. Or would the dry air effect the life of the mounts? I would mount them 2 ft away from the chimney, the chimney probably maintains a 100 Degree temp. ANy suggestions?


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Guess I just have to call the taxidermest.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Some of us only get on once a day so you have to give us a little more time than an hour....Answer to your questions!!


The air will be very dry and hot. If this heater is used everyday throughout the winter you will minimize the life of your mount. Cracking around the eyes, nose, lips and tear ducts will appear. These can appear with age but the dry air seems to speed things up. The aesthetics are very pleasing but definitely not good for your trophies!!


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

That answers my question, not worth my trophys.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...I think that the bigger problem is NOT being properly addressed!

*I just purchased my first home and I just received permission from the girlfreind to mount my deer heads in the living room.*
*[/COLOR]* 
...(sigh)...how do you sit upright in your tree stand without a spine?


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...I think that the bigger problem is NOT being properly addressed!
> 
> *I just purchased my first home and I just received permission from the girlfreind to mount my deer heads in the living room.*
> 
> ...(sigh)...how do you sit upright in your tree stand without a spine?


 LMAO! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would think it would dry the hideout really bad and make the hair fall out. Also with alot of gas heaters they tend to heat the area in front of the heater and the ceiling above which in some cases leads to fire. With your precious mount up there you risk it well almost burning haha just an educated guess


=BASS


----------



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah,
I know asking the old lady if I can hang them in the living room, I should just hang them, but....

She lets me hunt 15 days strait, living in my camper, away that long.

She comes out to deer camp to freshen me up if you know what I mean.

She cooks all the food for camp and washes everything.

I guess you have to take the good with the bad. 


P.s.
I do get my own room with my mounts in them, but its nice to look at the deer heads while in the living room.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...Upon further review...the challenge on the field as called, has been overturned! 

Bylawhunters man~card has been reinstated.

almost forgot...never place a mount anywhere near any fireplace...or heating and cooling registers or in direct sunlight!


----------

